# The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL :) (264 pics!)



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey guys,

well this one certainly took a while.  as it turns out it could be more of the more challenging builds we have taken on. There are several reasons as to why i say this, but the key is that it involves mounting of rather unique equipment in pretty unique locations in a car that is not commonly worked on -- a 2008 Acura RL.

Before I begin, i wanna thank Southsyde for his build log and his time for answering a few questions Joey and I had for the car, as he was truly the pioneer for this model.

I also wanna say that the customer dictated what goes where, and will be the one doing the fine tuning, so any SQ specific questions, he would be far better equipped at answering 

so the goals:

1. install all customer supplied equipment in customer specified locations in the car

2. maintain a completely low key, almost stock appearance in the interior

3. fit all the gear in the trunk but still maintain as much trunk space and utility as possible.
]
lets get started:

first up is the battery. The customer supplied us with a new battery, and we wanted to make sure it all fits under the stock battery cover:



















lift off the cover and you see a diehard platinum battery with two new connection battery terminals and a stinger distribution block. We completely removed the stock positive terminal and the one oem cable that was on a fuse is still on the same amperage fuse. the other main 0 gauge cable goes to the system. 




















if you loose closely, you will see that the stinger distribution block sits on a fabrcated metal bracket that securely bolts to the car, here is the close up and while it was being constructed:




























so that leaves one of the most straightforward part of the install and onto the complex stuff. It starts with the signal source, in this case, a customer supplied clarion 9255. with the RL, as you know, it isnt as easy as plug and play, and joey fabricated a mounting system that puts it at the bottom of the stack. at the same time, joey also fabricated a switch panel that houses three 3 position switches, the left two are for preset switching to the arc processors, while the third one is left blank for now incase if he ever needs another switch upfront. the stock side pieces has been cut and molded to precisely fit the 9255, and the switch panel is painted silver to match the rest of the dash:





































one thing we wanted to be sure of is to able to eject and input cds wth the shifter in park, so joey placed the unit as high as possible, and as you can see this picture, it JUST works! 










onto a few fab pics of this process. first the headunit was secured in place with custom fabricated brackets and the stock trim piece cut:










then the area was tapped off and filler applied, sanded and reapplied until the gap is where we want it to be. sorry but we forgot to take pics of the fillering process lol. 










various cables are extended, inclouding cables that go to the seprate DC DC converter supply unitl, which was mounted under the front drivers seat:










here ist he build process of the switch panel, which is a two piece design carefully sanded to match the contour of the center stack:











here everything is test fitted one more time before painting:










and the pieces painted champaigne silver"



















one of the design criteria required us to remove the stock parking brake pedal, so what joey came up with is a pretty cool way to activate the brake. on the left side of the dash next to the mirror controls, he installed a new momentary switch that controls an actuator that pulls and releases the parking brake cable. below that is a 15 amp resettable circuit breaker for protection. idea is that it looks almost factory:










then he came up with a mounting system for the actuator, here it is before and after priming:



















when its painted, the actuator is then mounted:



















here ist he whole assembly mounted in the car. not easily visible in these pics are two switches that the actuator will glide next to and turn on/off, one is for stopping the motor so it wont over extend the cable, the other is hooked to the stock sensor wires so when you engage the parking brake, the brake symbol still shows up on the dash. 




























finally, joey made this cover that goes over the entire assembly so that no loose things can fall down and foul the mechanism:










Moving onto the front stage. which is pretty unique in this car that it only contains a set of horns and midrange (no mdibass). 

once again, the idea here is to make it very simple and dissapears into the interior for the most part.

so here are the finished products, a kick panel and a horn cover is all you see on each side. i thought about extending the horn cover all the way to the center stack, but realized that when you do, it really cuts into the shin room for gas and brake pedals, so instead, i did a simple upward shape. the horn mount has been wrapped with grille cloth so the grille never intrudes into the horn opening itself. there is also a small panel above each horn to close the gap between the top of the horn mouth and the edge of the dash. 























































this simple finished appearance doesnt show what it takes to actually install these. as this car has quite a lot of stuff under the dash and in the kicks, namely all the fuse boxes, the parking brake pedal, blower motor and various other modules, all of them have to be either relocated, or worked around.

lets go first to the kicks. instead of a normal kick pod, the customer specified that we mold them into the car after cutting out quite a bit of stock sheet metal. allowing them to vent into the space in the unibody. so first, i fabricated these ring baffles that flush mount the speakers:



















then, following southsyde's example, i aimed and secured the baffle to the kick area (note the metal that has been cutout) via plumbers tape:










next, i gave it some shape using duct tape, to for a pod:










then 7 layers of cloth went on to fully reinforce the shape and it becomes a pod sealed against the metal:










then the entire area was covered with SDS tiles:










and then a layer of black carpet went on:










and what it looks like with the carpet back in place:










the speakers to be used in this case are PHL audio 6.5" midranges...something i am totally unfamilar with. but they are pretty unique looking with their big motor and flat surround


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

the speakers were then wired up and mounted, and using a combination of open celled foam, i built a wall that helps guide the output of the speaker out of the kick panel cover. its hardly pretty but the idea is that they work to prevent any unwanted reflections behind the kick cover. (more on this later)










the same procedure was then performed to the other side, with the only difference being the different foam i used on the top part of the enclosure as i ran out of the other foam hehe. ths is actually a picture before i trimmed the foam down further to get it to where i wanted it.























































next come the kick cover. the reason why this is done in a two part methoid is that with the metal recessed, the speaker sits way back in the car, and actually BEHIND the opening threshold of the door. we we just molded a cover that goes to the speaker, it would be quite weird looking as it concaves heavily from the door inward. not to mention all the wiring and bunldes would have no where go go. 

so first, the area to be molded was tapped off, note that the stock kick panel cover has been cut so only the front lip remains, where it clips into the weather stripping and the door sill panel, to give us the shape we desire:



















next, 8 layers of heavy mat was laid down as i needed the final mold to be as rigid as possible since its an open shape at first. here you also see the horns mounted via straps that attach to various parts of the dash. finding a good location in this car was not easy, especially on the passenger side. we cut out as much metal as we can on the kick panel area so the horns are as far outboard and up as we can make them. (more on horns later)




















once that cured, it was pulled out of the car:










then i trimmed them to the desired shape, the two sides are slightly different as the floor of the car is shape quite differently from one side to the other. i then bent and attached a piece of low heat plastic to give it the desired shape across the top and back:










then i fabed these ring baffles with a rabetted back side:










and then aimed them and attached them to the floor mold:










mold cloth was pulled, resin applied, allowed to cure, and then the entire shape was reinforced from the inside via a duraglass/resin mixture, then it was trimmed and sanded:










then the panel was placed back in the car, and the edge blended with filler to ensure best fitment:



















and the finalized enclosure before carpeting, with a layer of sound proofing ont he inside:



















here is the test fit of the speaker on the foam guide, this is before final trimming but as you can see, it creates a wall so the energy of the speaker is directed only out of the grille opening. 










the pod is then wrapped in carpet, and secured to the small left over kick panel:










a piece of metal mesh was cutout, and painted black so the silver of the mesh doesn show through the grille cloth:










the mesh was then secured to the rabetted inside edge of the ring, and the cover is now done and ready to go back into the car:










the same procedure was the done on the passenger side cover























































moving onto the horns.

first, these is the gap filling pieces that go above the horn body to seal off the space behind the dash opening:



















and here ist he driver side cover piece before and after carpeting:



















and a shot of the horn with its mouth wrapped in grille cloth before the cover goes on:










the same procedure was then repeated on the passenger side:














































now, in order to get all that space for the front stage, we had to relocate two full fuse boxes from each kick panel.

Joey took the time to all the wires, soldered, extended and heatshrink. here are the wires for just one plug:










they are taped and labeled to ensure accuracy:










and then soldered into place:



















here is the finsihed proiduct before taping and protecting with split loom:











here is a three plug bundle on the passenger side done the same way, showing pics all the way to the finished bundles:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

and then joey fabricated some brackets that secures the fuse boxes to the back of the dash near the firewall, so they are firmly mounted AND still easily accessible but ducking under the dash, here is the finished product and the barcketry:





































the main power cables for the fuse box had to be extended, so Joey opened up the stock plug, soldered new cable to it, and then reattached the molex:





































now comes a whole bunch of sound proofing pics. the customer wanted the entire car to be done from the windows down with SDS products. 

first shots are of the car with all the panels taken out:




























then the carpet was removed, the interior cleaned and SDS tiles went on at about 30-40 percent coverage:














































then a layer of closed cell foam went on:




























followed by a layer of mass loaded vinyl:























































here are the main wiring bundles as it goes from the front to the back of the car, all signal cables (speaker and rca) went down the passenger side, while the power and PS8 preset cables etc went down the driver side, secured to the factory bundle and car every few inches:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

next are the doors, which are stripped bare, then followed by tile, ccf, and mlv just like the floor, while the door panels received 3m padding:





















































































































































































moving onto the back part of the car. so here is the normal view with the trunk open. there is a back wall and a new fake floor, but everything is hidden behind grilles and the trunk is fully usable:




























pop the two grilles off and here is what you see, three JL HD amps are in the floor, along with one of the two PS8s showing, trimmed in black vinyl, while two Acoustic Elgance 15" free air subs are on a baffle firing backwards. the front JL amp is a HD600/4, bridged powering a pair of rear deck mounted JBL pro audio 12" MIDBASSES with 300 watts each, while two 900/5s are at the back, one running each side of the car, 100 watts to the horn, 200 to the mdirange, and 500 for the sub (though real world wattage at various impedances may vary). 










































































a clarion CD changer supplied by the customer resides on the passenger side trunk in its own rack:










onto the rear deck. which was completely rebuilt and now has a balck carpeted top with two vinyl wrapped grilles. the idea is that while they are customer and required a lot of work, they are meant to almost be there from the start:





































a quick shot through the firewall of the two AE15s:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

now you can get a better idea at the build via the fab pics.

first, as soon as the car got here, a window guy came and removed the rear window. so here is the car as it sits when we got it:














































as you can see, a lot of stuff back on the rear deck that needs to go, pop off the rear deck and here you see the factory pieces and modules that needs to be relocated or removed:




























with a deep breath, joey went to town with his saw, and we ended up with this: 




























he then begain building the enclosure for the JBL 12" midbasses, which is a composite of MDF and fiberglass, with ribbed support. it had to come together in a bunch of pieces to fit into the unique shape of the rear deck:




































































































these are the brackets that secure the enclosure to the side of the trunk:























































and T nuts was used so the enclosure can be bolted to the brackets:










here is the box test fitted to the car, you will also see the baffle for the IB AE15s test fitted:



















happy that all the fitment is good, joey securfed the top baffle to the box:



















then a top cosmtic cover was fiberglassed to the trtimmed out OEM rear deck cover:










and two grilles made up to go into the cutout. note rare earth magnets sunk into the wood which will secure the grilles:










after a lot of sanding, the rear deck is finished, and everything was test fitted with the speaker in place:























































the final piece of that puzzle is the back trim panel which will hide the enclosure from view when the trunk is open, and it consists of a series of curved MDF strips secured together. it is here being built and secured in the car:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

and finally, the entire piece was done, wired up, and wrapped in carpet, and bolted to the car














































here is the view of the enclosure in the car, with blackhole stuff inside, ready to recieve the sepakers:



















meanwhile, the rear deck cover recveived some more sanding and trimming and it is then wrapped with carpet, while the grilles got vinyl and grille cloth:









































































here ist he view of the jbl midbasses after the rear glass went back in:










and the bottom side of the rear deck cover reveived some foam to prevent rattling:



















onto the sub baffle, first a series of big rivet nuts was intalled into the trunk that will secure various bafles and brackets:










a very heavy duty bracket was fabricated that will solidly anchor the sub baffle and provide support for the enclosure above:










here i have two pics of sometihng joey made up but i have no idea what they are lol, so joey can chime on these when he is back from K-fest 



















here are the side pieces of the enclosure being fabricated:










and here is the main support bracket after painting:



















it is then bolted in place in the car:



















and the baffle finished, painted and attached:




























here is the grille as it is being finished and wrapped:











there were quite a few modules that had to be relocated and the wires extended, here is one:



















the oem DVD navigation box was relocated to behind the seat, wires extended so that the customer can still access it via the center armrest:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

finally, onto the amp rack. first all the trunk was sound proofed at 40 percent coverage via SDS tile:














































next, spacer baffles were installed via rivet nuts to provide a solid foundation for everything above:



















here is the main trim panel before and after vinyl:



















here is the top floor piece and grille before and after carpeting:





































and then they were dyed to a lighter shade to better match the oem trunk:



















and here is the construction, carpeting and dyeing of the cd changer cover:




























and finally a shot of the wiring behind the panel. took me a while to figure out with two PS8s and three amps, doing L/R separate power schedme, but i managed to get everything to fit  

as to why there are two PS8s, they combine to produce a main/delayed ambient signal for the sub and midbass...but the csutomer can provide the details there:




























whew! so thats it! I hope through these pics you can appreciate the various challenges that were met and overcome, the final result is very low key, from the outside the car looks completely stock, and with some fine tuning, i think this will be quite a beast.

cheers, and now back to work after this 4 hour build log lol

b


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Woah...that's crazy. You guys do awesome work.


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

You guys never cease to amaze me!


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Another one knocked out of the park. Your work is nothing short of stellar, and always top notch, great job guys!


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Absolutely beautiful work... as always! I would love to hear the owner's take on the acoustics!

Also, can you tell me when drivers and wave guides were used for the horns?


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

I have to say I am in love with the throwback feel of this install! should prove very dynamic when tuned. great work guys!


----------



## Bigtuna00 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Incredible amount of work.

FYI, post #2 and #3 are duped...what worries me is, was post #3 supposed to be yet another entire chunk of work?!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Bravo once again you guys have knocked it out the box. It amazes me hat builds like these are done on us average joes cars/trucks. Usually around here unless you are an up and coming celebrity, you won't see quality as such. If I were more in love with my Legacy, it would elevate to the next level. I'm just waiting for my daughters and wife to reach the level where they can appreciate keeping a car CLEAN before buying my Audi.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*



Bigtuna00 said:


> Incredible amount of work.
> 
> FYI, post #2 and #3 are duped...what worries me is, was post #3 supposed to be yet another entire chunk of work?!


hahah not sure how that happened, took care of it


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Looks great! Curious to hear the owners take on using two PS8s. Was it that one didn't have enough total delay? (you mentioned delayed/ambient rear midbass/subs) Because it seems there would be enough channels.


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Great work and build log! I really enjoy checking out what Joey and you have been putting out lately.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

In amazement right now. I can't imagine the hours put in on this one. Just wow.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

the two ps8s allow him to send two types of signal into one driver, one primary, one ambient that has been delayed, phase adjusted, and attentuated i believe


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

WOW ....next level for SIS...This is Speakerworks stuff from the 90's...Just keeps getting better...


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Amazing work like always. I think this is first HLCD install I've seen you guys do.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*










DUDE


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

WOW!...you guys went "PRO" on us...*speechless now*.....:stunned:


----------



## jvctan16 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

.... *speechless* Wow. Just wow.


----------



## copter (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*



mark620 said:


> WOW ....next level for SIS...This is Speakerworks stuff from the 90's...Just keeps getting better...


Saw the car in person and thought for a minute it could be Harry Kimura's next Acura....

Great job guys! Another stellar job and I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

AWESOME BING AND JOEY!!!!!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Holy ****. You just went up about 10 levels there!!!!

I didn't see in the build, what did you use to seal the sub baffle (seal between trunk and cabin)?

I also know you said the customer supplied everything, but am I the only one that sees that the P9 would have been perfect for that dash, being silver and all?


----------



## Krazed (May 6, 2009)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Beautiful job as usual! Now we can't expect any less. 

Also, I have been seeing these in your builds. What purpose do you have for them? Easy disconnect? Easier labeling?


----------



## TheBetterMethod (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

You guys hit this one out of the park! I only wish I could hear it. Great stuff!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Krazed said:


> Beautiful job as usual! Now we can't expect any less.
> 
> Also, I have been seeing these in your builds. What purpose do you have for them? Easy disconnect? Easier labeling?


Started using barrier strips about 6 years ago started w my own car...idea is to easiely diagnose and organize complex wiring jobs...and this one was complex 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frequency (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*










Is that this piece showing up again as part of the handbrake brackets?


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Amazing project! We are getting used to expecting nothing but the best from you guys!


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

This is the best SIS installation I've seen. It's both simple and complex.

How's it sound?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Very nice, awesome work!!!

Eric


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Beautiful install. Great, AMAZING work!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*



Frequency said:


> Is that this piece showing up again as part of the handbrake brackets?


we may have a winner! lol

b


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Excellent work!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Nicely done. I'd love to hear this car sometime. I am glad you finally finished this install, so I can resume my daily life without random PM's and texts about horns


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Say Bing
can we get a gear list? this is acomplex puzzle you guys built!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Bing should be applauded for this build log! I am in Dallas (and thanks for all the support, but it wasn't for me to with the Installer of the Year this year). I imagine it was quite a challenge for him deciphering some of those pictures! lol..

I think you guys did a good job figuring out some of the things of the build...

A few comments:
-The green tape on all those wires to the fuse box was to hold the heat shrink out of the way while I soldered the wires. I didn't label them because I cut and soldered one wire at a time. I didn't want to take any chances with mixed up wires! (and as a result, the car started right up with NO problems the first time...whew..)
- I am not sure what was meant by the seal between the trunk and the cabin. The baffle was bolted to the bottom of the trunk floor area, and at the top to the 12" enclosure. The side sealed with the 2 side braces which bolted to the enclosure and the baffle. That basically made a whole sealed unit from the deck to the opening. There were a few little spots on the back deck that were sealed with sound proofing, but the rest of the area was sealed off by the enclosure/bracing/baffle.
-I really don't want to know the hours in this one, I know alot isn't a word, so I will say it was A LOT!!! lol....
-The back curved piece for the 12" enclosure that bing listed as a trim piece was actually the back wall of the enclosure.

Glad everyone liked it, sorry I didn't do the best job on all my pictures... 

And, as bing said, a special thanks SouthSyde for the insight on the car!!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

OMG........what a freaking build........looks absolutely amazing guys, Congrats! Would love to hear your opinions on the sound, and the owners reasoning behind what he requested.......who is this cat anyways?........man I bet those midbasses rock........does his combined delay scheme work? I've got so many questions.......I guess maybe he will chime in?.......please, hopefully!


----------



## ariko81 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

I will reply to this wonderful build log once my wife and i are home from the hospital with our soon to be son!

I'll answer any questions you've got then?. Wish me luck gents!


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*



chevbowtie22 said:


> Amazing work like always. I think this is first HLCD install I've seen you guys do.


That's because on Joey's facebook page he has a pic.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*



[email protected] said:


> Bing should be applauded for this build log! I am in Dallas (and thanks for all the support, but it wasn't for me to with the Installer of the Year this year). I imagine it was quite a challenge for him deciphering some of those pictures! lol..
> 
> I think you guys did a good job figuring out some of the things of the build...
> 
> ...


Sorry my post wasn't clear, I was referring to the baffle for the 15" subs. I didn't see where or what you guys used to seal the edges of that baffle.

Also, how was the imaging of those 12's" with being in the rear deck? Could you get them time aligned properly and what frequency band are they playing?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*



Niebur3 said:


> Sorry my post wasn't clear, I was referring to the baffle for the 15" subs. I didn't see where or what you guys used to seal the edges of that baffle.
> 
> Also, how was the imaging of those 12's" with being in the rear deck? Could you get them time aligned properly and what frequency band are they playing?


the baffle is sealed against the midbass box and the floor, aroundt he sides the fitment is so tight we couldnt squeeze an extra remote wire through 

the second question would be for ariko81


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*



ariko81 said:


> I will reply to this wonderful build log once my wife and i are home from the hospital with our soon to be son!
> 
> I'll answer any questions you've got then?. Wish me luck gents!


good luck Ryan!!!


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

 Won't be able to get up from my desk for the next 20 minutes after reviewing this blue pill of a build 'log'!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*



ariko81 said:


> I will reply to this wonderful build log once my wife and i are home from the hospital with our soon to be son!
> 
> I'll answer any questions you've got then?. Wish me luck gents!


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*



splaudiohz said:


> That's because on Joey's facebook page he has a pic.


Haha.. that was in response to some industry discussions, and I think specifically that was addressed to Matt B..


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*



ariko81 said:


> I will reply to this wonderful build log once my wife and i are home from the hospital with our soon to be son!
> 
> I'll answer any questions you've got then?. Wish me luck gents!


Congrats buddy, hope it goes smooth. If your doc is as good as your installers, I know it will! Wow two babies back to back ( the real one, the one sis put in your ride), your stock is high my friend........


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*



ariko81 said:


> I will reply to this wonderful build log once my wife and i are home from the hospital with our soon to be son!
> 
> I'll answer any questions you've got then?. Wish me luck gents!


Congrats & good luck with the baby.Family comes 1st ,but look forward to your review/insight to this wonderful build.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

_*sigh*_

...another bullseye!


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

congrats on the baby ,ryan!


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

The dynamic duo at it again, wow,only wish I could hear this car,you know like only a couple weeks ago I was thinking what if these two did a horn car with ib subs or a periodic mats,and bam here you go. really great job guys,especially like the metal fab work,very tight!thanks for sharing!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*



jpeezy said:


> The dynamic duo at it again, wow,only wish I could hear this car,you know like only a couple weeks ago I was thinking what if these two did a horn car with ib subs or a periodic mats,and bam here you go. really great job guys,especially like the metal fab work,very tight!thanks for sharing!


Thanks Jeff! It was a fun build (for the most part). I had some fun back and forth text messages with Ryan through the whole process. He was great to work with. I think we were at 95% of what he wanted, and the 5% were decisions made in the interest of keeping the structural integrity of the vehicle as strong or stronger than it was originally. There were so many parts of this build that the pieces JUST BARELY fit. There was never a dull moment.. lol.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Hows it sound Joey? Have ya heard the owners tuning yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

I think the owner is worried about having a baby right now.. 

Really, from the quick initial tune Bing did (with the main purpose of safe crossover points so it could play), it sounded much better than I thought it would. I expected initially that it would have taken much more time to get it to the point that it sounded like it did. 

I can't wait to hear it as Ryan takes it through the stages of tuning, I think it has a lot of potential.

One thing I was very happy with was that everything sounded very solid (structurally). There didn't seem to be any initial vibrations, or buzzes in any of the panels. Part of the rear midbasses working properly was hinged on the back being very solid with no ancillary vibrations/buzzes to pull your attention rearward. It seems to have done that..


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Word, he's gotta full plate at the moment. I was just dying to hear your impressions of it even "out of the box". Its just such a different approach.........gonna be challenging to tune for sure, but with his specific requests, I figure he knows what he's after...........I bet volume is not gonna be a problem. Those are some strange looking mids.....what are their origional purpose? Pro gear or something, or just lesser known brand?


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Those midbasses are probably JBL 2204.... pa drivers

Duo Fantasticus did again very nice job and I guess very loud install.....


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Yup, I know the midbasses........I was refering to the strange midranges in the kicks....


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Hey, Google is your friend......interesting looking drivers, pro audio midranges....


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Wow! Very nice. That car just doubled in value. They have an ugly center stack to work with. Great job.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

This is a fantastic build. Really exceptional work Joey (again).

To blend in that DRZ9255, I may have painted the side trim panels of the center stack dark as I think it would tie it in. I can't really see anything else I would change. Just a phenominal install.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

I don't really care for the way the HU fits, (not because of the job you guys did...because of how narrow the center stack is. Not much you can do with it) but the install looks amazing. 

Great job!

Jay


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*



captainobvious said:


> This is a fantastic build. Really exceptional work Joey (again).
> 
> To blend in that DRZ9255, I may have painted the side trim panels of the center stack dark as I think it would tie it in. I can't really see anything else I would change. Just a phenominal install.


That was the color they were originally, because that color matches the silver accents used other places in the car. I didn't want to introduce a totally new color to the car, unless I was going to repaint all the other silver pieces to match (which I wasn't prepared to do). 
The 2 side pieces were a very unique color. I ended up duplicating it by spraying first with a champagne color paint, then doing some light coats of a plain silver metallic, then a final light coat of a silver with a little less metallic to tone it down just a little.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*



[email protected] said:


> That was the color they were originally, because that color matches the silver accents used other places in the car. I didn't want to introduce a totally new color to the car, unless I was going to repaint all the other silver pieces to match (which I wasn't prepared to do).
> The 2 side pieces were a very unique color. I ended up duplicating it by spraying first with a champagne color paint, then doing some light coats of a plain silver metallic, then a final light coat of a silver with a little less metallic to tone it down just a little.


I can appreciate that.

I wasn't thinking "new color" as much as I was thinking trying to match the dark color you get from the interior materials leading into the center stack (They appear to be black vinyl/plastic). If the two side trim pieces to the stack and the new switch panel added were the same dark color, this would blend the head unit in and make the visual point the inside silver pieces further up the stack. Hard to put into words...

Here this is an (incredibly) rough and quick color depiction of what I was trying to relay :blush:

In the end, it's whatever the customer wants though!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Just wondering how a Marine HU would look in this situation :thinking2:


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Amazing work. Tempted to bring the Sonata out for some work!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

I think if everyone saw the radio install in person you might be ok with it. It doesn't look like it as much in the pictures, but in person it blended fairly well..


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*



[email protected] said:


> I think if everyone saw the radio install in person you might be ok with it. It doesn't look like it as much in the pictures, but in person it blended fairly well..


No doubt Joey,"its all good baby,baby" like Biggie Smalls would say.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

so joey, or bing, what JL HD amps were installed?and how did you configure the dual ps8's? FIXED LOL


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*



SteveH! said:


> so joey, or bing, whatjl hd amps were installed?and how did you congigure the dusl ps8's?


Go home, SteveH!, you're drunk. LOL

2 900/5's and a 600/4, I believe.

Jay


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

[email protected] this damn laptop is killin me man. it flips words from time to time . so yes replacing it is on my todo list


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

steve, what JL amps? you mean the one macintosh, one mosconi and one genesis amps? you must be real drunk 

as for how the ps8 is configured, that i will leave to Ryan


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

:surprised: Saw some sneak peeks but dayam! You took it to another level of craziness! hehe

I hate you guys for not having to take out the shift knob to insert CD's in park position. Radio looks GREAT! 

Great job boys!!


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*



simplicityinsound said:


> steve, what JL amps? you mean the one macintosh, one mosconi and one genesis amps? you must be real drunk
> 
> as for how the ps8 is configured, that i will leave to Ryan


I so plead the fifth,lol.Too much of Ol Alco can make an ugly girl hot so the hallucinations argument has more weight than I care to admit quoted the beergoggle induced trauma victim at 6 am.

vegas mode engage!


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

edit : dupe dupe love


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

I can field the PS8 question... One was mounted on top of the other. They were configured vertically...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*



SouthSyde said:


> :surprised: Saw some sneak peeks but dayam! You took it to another level of craziness! hehe
> 
> I hate you guys for not having to take out the shift knob to insert CD's in park position. Radio looks GREAT!
> 
> Great job boys!!


My original plan was pulling the shifter, cutting the top off and re threading it so the knob would sit lower (trimming some of the plastic off the bottom of the knob so it would go lower.. I was happy to find I didn't have to do that.

Thanks again for the insight into some of the things on this car, the help was much appreciated!


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*



[email protected] said:


> I can field the PS8 question... One was mounted on top of the other. They were configured vertically...


sorry for not being clear joey, I mean how were they configured to run the rear midbasses. it sounded interesting to me as the ps8 already is capable of 4way use and has some pretty flexible tuning abilities to put it mildly


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

SteveH! said:


> sorry for not being clear joey, I mean how were they configured to run the rear midbasses. it sounded interesting to me as the ps8 already is capable of 4way use and has some pretty flexible tuning abilities to put it mildly


I guess alcohol also kills sense of humor 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*



simplicityinsound said:


> I guess alcohol also kills sense of humor
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


no,but a 
nasty case of insomnia/restless brain in overdrive will,lol


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Amazing install! The midrange in the kick panels are buried!!!! That has to create a very wide and deep soundstage. I would have liked the hlcd and midrange covers more if they were one color. Using two different color carpet or grill cloth makes them stick out.

Are these full size or mini hlcd's? Which compression driver are you using?


I wish you guys were located closer to Pa!


----------



## autokraftgt (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Looks great!
incredible work none the less guys


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*



edouble101 said:


> Amazing install! The midrange in the kick panels are buried!!!! That has to create a very wide and deep soundstage. I would have liked the hlcd and midrange covers more if they were one color. Using two different color carpet or grill cloth makes them stick out.
> 
> Are these full size or mini hlcd's? Which compression driver are you using?
> 
> ...


the two grilles are both done in the same black carpet 

b


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Can I name my first born after you guys, since it seems the only way I will ever have work done by you two lol. By the way she's 28 and still can be adopted lol. Great job as usual gents.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

I like canday!


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Awesome work guys! You never fail to impress us that's for sure.










I think Joey needs a new screwdriver though


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

Wow, this is a great build log!!! 

I'm patiently waiting for Ryan's input on the build. 

Congratulations on the new baby!!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*

good points guys, and i think you guys are right so i am gonna get rid of those pics and comments related to that to start, and then consult someone with good legal knowledge on this subject and confer with the customer 

I am also going to delete the comments from Joey and you guys in relations to that particular subject for the same reason..hope you guys dont mind. 

I have also PMed everyone whose comments got deleted about it, hope you guys are cool with it, but i really wanna thank you for bringing that to our attention. as car people we sometimes forget about things like this! 

this msg will also be deleted in a lil bit.  so please dont mention "the mod" from here on hehe, gonna make a call to an attorney friend of ours tomorrow.


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

What kind and size (GA) speaker wire did you use? All I have found is the clear stuff and I don't care for how it looks. I think black would look nice in my next install.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

CDT FAN said:


> What kind and size (GA) speaker wire did you use? All I have found is the clear stuff and I don't care for how it looks. I think black would look nice in my next install.


its a mixed bag of 12 gauge to 16 guage, 12 for subs, 14 for midbasses and mids, 16 for the horns 

stinger pro black.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: The Complexity In Sound Install - 2008 Acura RL  (267 pics!)*



Derekj said:


> Awesome work guys! You never fail to impress us that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha.. I have a collection of mostly newer matco tools. Some of my tools though, were handed down to me from my grandfather. That cold chisel is I am guessing one of his. I wouldn't use a screwdriver for something like that job. A screw driver is a more precise tool with surfaces that need to be protected.. 

but, hey, you ARE right, I do need some new screwdrivers. Shipping address is on the website. I will thank you ahead of time!!!


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

You guys do awesome work! I wish I lived closer so you could have a go at my FRS!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh, and I don't really care for cheap tools, so please make them either Snapon, Mac or Matco.. Thanks, you are the best!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

kmbkk said:


> You guys do awesome work! I wish I lived closer so you could have a go at my FRS!


We have a loaner vehicle, you could drive on out, borrow the loaner, go see some sights, and drive home with a big grin on your face!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

holy deletion Batman! lol


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> holy deletion Batman! lol


Wut r u talking about? Hahahahaha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

No problem Bing........probably right decision.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

bitchin guys.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Man, I can't say enough how awesome your work is (both of you). I'm in the midst of an installation in my 2013 mazda 3 and looking back on your build logs is really helpful. I did a false floor in my last vehicle and am working toward one in this car as well. I really appreciate the attention to detail with respect to the clean wiring/cable management and well thought out designs. I swear, I've been pondering how to layer each of the floor pieces to build up the final panel for many hours. You guys are brilliant at it...that or I'm OCD...or ADD...or both.


----------



## ceb-1 (Aug 23, 2013)

Interesting thread. I'll be curious to see how it sounds.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Badassed with some of my favorite drivers- PHL, JBL, AE, and horns.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

beautiful horn job guys


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

How does it sound,I know there is going to be a fair amount of tuning,but how does it sound


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Here is a two month bump for how it sounded...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I concur as my cousin just picked up a 2008 also. He's not into car audio, he just wants to as the kids say pimp his out.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Joey, congrats on your installer of the year win,great job!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

*HOLY SH*T...NICE!!!!*


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

jpeezy said:


> Joey, congrats on your installer of the year win,great job!


Nice! Congrats Joey!


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

congrats joey


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Hhaha..thanks guys, but I only made the Top 12 list. I didn't get selected as installer of the year...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

" only made it" that sir was a major accomplishment within itself. It goes to show how valuable your skills are held in the highest regards.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

agreed coppertone, agreed. joey got game!


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

12 out of how many? thats a win in my book.I saw that pic of you on stage, thats a win.considering your participation in the industry, and the high regard of your fellow installers of the year,that speaks volumes.Top 12 good job!


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> " only made it" that sir was a major accomplishment within itself. It goes to show how valuable your skills are held in the highest regards.


This.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't mean to make light of the accomplishment. I am very honored. It was a goal of mine to finally make it to the Top 12 list. 

I am just a guy from a small town who has a passion for mobile electronics and wanted to do the best I could. Hard work and persistence.

If any of you have a dream, go for it. They can come true!


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Alright,alright! Enough gushing! Now let's see some more installs ! Seriously though good job to Bing and Joey for top 100, good job Joey for top twelve .


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

How did it sound?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I just worked on a 2011 RL this week (same body style, just a deadening job), and I was soooo unimpressed with the construction of the car itself. Every panel sounded like a beer can. My Kia is more solidly built and cost about 1/3 as much. 

On the up side, deadening made a HUGE difference. 

Working on it a couple people mentioned how much of a pain it would be to put a radio in one and that reminded me of this car.

TL DR, how'd it sound? lol

Jay


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

phl midranges! I miss working with big old heavy turbosound gear that used the 6.5 horn loaded above a 15? or was it a pair, those nights are all a blur now but soundcheck always sounded lovely!

The only thing I don't get is why with that seriously nice gear were jl hd amps chosen? I've never been a fan, and my sentaments are not just my own..they overheat, go into protect randomly, and can sound very weird sometimes, could make tuning a real pita.

I'm local, and though its a year on from the initial delivery of car to customer, I'd sure love to hear this car if I could. I've only heard one horn install and I don't think it was all that well done so I would enjoy hearing another very much! Plus the owner and I probably have a lot in common judging by his driver choice and approach.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this build! That thing is pretty spectacular! Any update on how it sounds?

Also, have a question. When you cut out the rear deck area, was any metal added back in for reinforcement? A lot of cars need that structure there for both the seat belt mounting and for suspension stiffness as it's a unibody.

Josh


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah this build is inspired, and inspiring.. On many levels.

What amazes me is how you get the heights so nice from the "substrates" of the trunk floor covering, so it's top-plate, 2nd cover, then amps nice and flush up against it.

As Bing and I were discussing (thanks again by the way for advice and encouragement. Rivetnuts for the win!), that bottom level is critical as the "foundation" to build up the rack. Then I imagine a matter of 'levitating' the actual amp rack board to the right height or possibly even raising the amps on their own shelf, job depending. 

So at 0-level (final trunk surface), all the sheet thicknesses add up correctly down to the top of the amps. It's kinda sorta starting to click. While I was content to just get it in there and cover it, I'd love to do this type of slick look.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

alright so i saw that joey is moving on? no more joey and bing?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. What, please share where did you see anything indicating this ?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

jpeezy said:


> alright so i saw that joey is moving on? no more joey and bing?


i think all those techy nor cal people were making fun of his southern drawl.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

jpeezy said:


> alright so i saw that joey is moving on? no more joey and bing?


That's weird, though, I just saw 2 different builds by JOey on the Simplicity in Sound facebook page?


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

saw a post recently about joey knapp going into doing graphic design work with some tech company ,had mentioned you had vast experience in car audio industry.i'll see if i can find it,it had a picture too.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

linked-in? 1sixty8 media?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I am doing that... I will be doing that "part time", freelance work in Florida "part time" (let me know if anyone needs anything!), and still going back to work at SiS on a special project basis....


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

new screen name [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> new screen name [email protected]


nailed it! hahaa...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

The truth is...he couldnt handle the daily beating I put on him in call of duty

And he couldnt take the thousand year old egg


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I've had the thousand year old egg from my wife's former business partner, so I can agree with him there lol.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Next time I visit my folks I will bring u some.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Shooooooooo!

Call of Duty huh... And we thought you guys were always sweating slaving and bleeding with busted knuckles turning cars into install masterpieces. Or is it, install for an hour or two with stuff most folks take two weeks to do, then spank Joey at Call of Duty.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Just ask him who quit the game... True, I might have thrown a controller or two, but at least I didn't give up!!!






Babs said:


> Shooooooooo!
> 
> Call of Duty huh... And we thought you guys were always sweating slaving and bleeding with busted knuckles turning cars into install masterpieces. Or is it, install for an hour or two with stuff most folks take two weeks to do, then spank Joey at Call of Duty.


----------



## EricB (Jun 24, 2014)

What part of FL are you going to be in Joey????


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Forget that, bring on the eggs lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Lake City, (North Florida)




EricB said:


> What part of FL are you going to be in Joey????


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

hey very sorry didnt mean to stir can of worms, just saw that post and honestly just a fan of your guys work.I wish i could be in your position doing what you guys are doing, not that what i am doing isnt work or beneficial to me, it just isnt car audio. good for you, nice to see someone with that kind of work ethic. Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours, and the whole SIS family and all the peeps here on DIYMA.


----------



## The Tube Doctor (Nov 24, 2009)

Joey should be grateful that balut
isn't as popular in Chinese cuisine as are 1000 year old eggs! He would not have lasted a day.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

This kind of sums it up..


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> This kind of sums it up..


Too Funny! That reminds me when I used to go on monitoring visits in Flushing, Queens......big table of site staff......they would ask me what I wanted for lunch.......'Sweet and Sour Chicken'......much giggling.......Some of the things the young, attractive girls ate .......Chicken Feet was certainly a new experience (to watch)


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> This kind of sums it up..


Im half japanese and I wouldnt touch over half that ****


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I personally think balut is really good...especially the ones we bought while growing up from the street vendors. I think part of it is what you grow up with and possibly also a generational thing. I have a few nieces and nephews who have never left the Philippines thinking McDonalds is a local delicacy and have never even heard of Jollibee. :shrug:


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Sister in-law grew up with a Chinese family. Used to serve the usuals at their restaurant but completely different meals at home. Kim's favorite was something they called 'stinky fish' that the neighbors could smell a block away. Sounds good to me actually.  but as is though, their restaurant was best in town. Miss that place. The 80 year old grandmother ran the kitchen and ran a tight ship.


----------



## tru tech99 (Jan 3, 2011)

OMG...... Skill level - JESUS


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Sorry if this was already covered. I noticed your very nice short ground point appears you made a spot near the rack. May I ask how? Did you do a rivetnut there with some special hardware? Other?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Gawd you guys do some awesome work!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Babs said:


> Sorry if this was already covered. I noticed your very nice short ground point appears you made a spot near the rack. May I ask how? Did you do a rivetnut there with some special hardware? Other?


This nice short-run ground upper left is what I was referring to. 
How'd ya do it?










Man that wire you use looks LOVELY.. Nice and flexible.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Babs said:


> This nice short-run ground upper left is what I was referring to.
> How'd ya do it?
> 
> 
> ...


thats a rivetnut and a bolt with lock washer and washer


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> thats a rivetnut and a bolt with lock washer and washer



Nice. I imagine sand off around the hole before you do the rivnut. Dang love them little threaded rascals now.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

and on the rivet nut ground... if you can through bolt it, that is always the best option..


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> and on the rivet nut ground... if you can through bolt it, that is always the best option..



Aha. So the bolt on the underside lock washer'd down makes the good contact. Some crawling under the car and pulling the plastic pan to get to it, but then she's on there good. Thanks! Learn something every day.


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Love the install and your work! was just wondering why you havnt fused the amps individually ?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

ImK'ed said:


> Love the install and your work! was just wondering why you havnt fused the amps individually ?


this is a debatable topic, but for me, i dont fuse them individually if there is onboard fusing on the amps.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I had wondered that myself..

I imagine though for a bestbuy type of install with wire running under and around carpets and parts, a guy would surely want fuses in front of amps. In this type of clean wire-job hard-mounted and tied onto the amp rack, I imagine the probability of a short would be minuscule.


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Jls dont have on board fusing?


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

No, they have built in protection that does not require fusing at the amp.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

they don't have fusing in the amps. the manual states to use a fused distribution block if more than one amp is being used. 

i've also read, on the internet, from someone at JL, that it's not that important.

but just in case, i'll go with what the manual tells me to do since it also says installation not done according to the manual will not be covered under warranty.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

oops missed this somehow, maybe in between changing diapers and getting 3 hours of sleep 

i actually didnt know the JL didnt have onboard fusing, i guess i kinda assumed this did. so thats good to know, in the future, i will likely put a fused d block on them if i use them again.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

glad you cleared that up for me, because i was like...'wait, what?'

i will say, though, that your builds have inspired my next build. also, are there any reviews of the delayed/ambient system as it is and/or any reviews without it? sorry if i missed that if it had been discussed somewhere


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't see a single post from the owner of the car talking about the results, tune, etc. I know he had a baby, but that kid is 15 months old now!  How did this turn out!? It's very rare to see someone else run those rear mounted midbass, so I'm curious how it turned out, and also about the dual processors/ambient tune. I'm unfamiliar with that.


----------

